# We lost our boxer this past Saturday



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww I am so sorry he is gone and that the end was so chaotic. Peace to you all.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh man. I feel for you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - what a lovely and much loved dog, and those last few hours must have been very hard for all of you.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

What a sweet and handsome pup. I am so very sorry for the unexpected loss, especially at his young age.  Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m so sorry you and your family are going through this now. ? Sending love your way ??


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What an excruciating end for you all. I'm so sorry.  I wish it didn't have to be that way. I wish we didn't have to make these heart wrenching decisions for our best friends.

Sending you hugs from afar. He looks like an absolute angel and now he is.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I’m so sorry, how horrible and unexpected. What a good boy.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry. That’s a hard way to lose a beloved pet. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry for your sudden, shocking loss. Heartfelt condolences, especially to your daughter.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

It's heartbreaking. I'm glad that you have Renn to help you through what truly is a sad time.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm very sorry to hear this. So very difficult to do this at any time. but so young is just too sad. Sending comfort to you all, but it might take a while to land.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. Yes it was difficult for sure. He was really the best. Some of our beloved pets just take a piece of our heart. He was that boy.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow. I hope that with time his horrible ending doesn't cast out the good memories of the great times you had with him. You have my condolences.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending you comforting hugs.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am so sorry. It's hard when it's slow and hard when it comes without warning


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So sad to hear this. Hard to let them go when the time comes


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm so sorry. That must be very hard for you and your daughter. Very sudden. I am sure he had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

